# Acer Aspire 5050 && Atheros WiFi enable [Solved]

## Oschtan

Have a laptop Acer Aspire 5050 (5056). It is WiFi:

```
 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) 
```

She now these settings: 

```
 modules_wlan0 = "iwconfig" 

mode_wlan0 = "managed" 

essid_wlan0 = "test" 

key_legio = "[a] s: XXXXXXX key [1] enc restricted" 

config_wlan0 = "dhcpcd" 

channel_wlan0 = "9" 
```

The work of this laptop looks like. On it are parallel to Windows Seven and Gentoo Linux. WiFi card is properly defined, drivers installed under both systems. Even works (ath5k, Atheros 5007). Infuriates, it will not be activated without a button on the case. That is, it is, but is not active without it. Under Windows, at least you can turn it on this button. Under Linux (if the stars are not so supportive) it the button does not turn on without booting into Windows is not enough. The button has only one permanent position. That is, it exists to signal type of "Start" for the network card. There is a large and painful question: how to programmatically get the card to always be active after boot. Frankly already got this system from Acer. What are the proposals?Last edited by Oschtan on Sat Feb 26, 2011 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Oschtan,

You may need rfkill support in the kernel and the user space tools provided by 

```
emerge rfkill
```

My Acer Aspire One has the same wifi interface as you machine and is fitted with a slider switch that can be read by software.

It does nothing for me. I do not have rfkill installed, the wifi just works.

Be warned that on some machines the rfkill switch acts on the hardware and actually switches off the wifi transmitter.

On these systems, the switch position can by read by software but the software cannot turn the wifi on.

You need some trial and error to see how your hardware actually works.

----------

## Oschtan

At the kernel there was no support Acer WMI. Everything else was present

----------

